# Wellness CORE or Wellness Small Breed?



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

The dog I might get is about 20lbs and I'm not sure which food would be best for him. We bought Wellness Core but now I'm wondering if we should take it back and get the small breed adult formula. He is about 2 years old.

Any suggestions? Is the Core too much for him since he's only 20lbs and he's not terribly active I don't think. I keep hearing different things about high protein in food. Everything seems to be a bit less in the small breed formula and it's for dogs up to 25lbs. What do you think?

Or do you suggest another brand?

There is so much out there and it's terribly confusing


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had great luck with the Wellness Core Ocean. I don't think his size should be an issue as far as which wellness you buy, it's a great brand of food. Since you already bought why don't you try it out and see how he does on it? You can always change if he doesn't do well on it.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Good idea  I think I will try it out and see how he does on it.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I feed wellness core and my dog is 36lbs. Quite a difference in weight but my dog isn't terribly active either and he is doing great on Wellness Core. I like Core because it is grain free, if that's important to you, then I'm not sure if the small breed is also grain free as well. Other than that, I think the Wellness brand is pretty good.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I feed Core, and Willie is 9-10 pounds....I didn't know they had a small breed.....I like the Core!!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Core for my 2 Mini Schnauzers. They are about 22 lbs. They are pretty active and seem to like it right now. Wellness food is very good, just feed him the correct amount for his size. He may perc up and have more energy with Core, David


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

A guy at the pet store told me that Wellness did 2 years of research where they tested how much protein a dog's kidneys could tolerate until they excreted the excess. They also didn't want to add extra fat like other high protein foods do. This is most likely the propaganda that the company gives to the pet stores that sell Wellness. I do like that the protein isn't as high and the fat content is high but I think it depends on whether you choose grain-free or not. Try the core for a while and see how he does on it. If he likes it, his bowel movements are fine, activity level is good and such, then continue.


----------

